# DIY CO2 pressurize



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

I already posted it at general discussion, much better here 




























I will integrate solenoid valve and high pressure gauge if find good one.

TFV , +/_ comments welcome.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Those who want this kind of kit, please google Jac-Pac..


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Interested in setting this up on my two planted tanks. Looks like to good alternative to the conventional co2 system.

Where did you purchase the solenoid valve and high pressure gauge?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There does not appear to be a solenoid on the setup. The high pressure gauge probably comes with the setup (I believe the regulator was for something else, initially).

Also, what kind of tuning capability do you have with the hardware store needle valve? I would imagine the Cv is not so great.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

BaRoK said:


> Interested in setting this up on my two planted tanks. Looks like to good alternative to the conventional co2 system.
> 
> Where did you purchase the solenoid valve and high pressure gauge?


I still finding one. I you find one PM me...


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> There does not appear to be a solenoid on the setup. The high pressure gauge probably comes with the setup (I believe the regulator was for something else, initially).
> 
> Also, what kind of tuning capability do you have with the hardware store needle valve? I would imagine the Cv is not so great.


You are right regulator is a kit for small job say nailing gun that need pressure supply......but pressure gauge is up to 125 psi max. not on higher.

Slight opening releases too much CO2 , I have to control it like very fragile crystal . I want this to be replace for the meantime it works fine enough.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

You should check this thread out:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19445


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

NVES said:


> You should check this thread out:
> 
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19445


Thanks that is lot of help.


----------



## bedpan (Jan 13, 2009)

Where did you grab the connectors for your setup. I posted on the other JacPac thread, but thought I would ask you here instead..

I tried removing the quick connect on my JacPac. however Home Despot does not seem to have anything that will attach to it. You don't happen to know what connectors you bought do you? Maybe have the baggies they came in or the receipt?

Many thanks in advance,

Mike



ganim said:


> I already posted it at general discussion, much better here
> 
> I will integrate solenoid valve and high pressure gauge if find good one.
> 
> TFV , +/_ comments welcome.


----------



## jane (Feb 20, 2011)

bedpan said:


> Where did you grab the connectors for your setup. I posted on the other JacPac thread, but thought I would ask you here instead..
> 
> I tried removing the quick connect on my JacPac. however Home Despot does not seem to have anything that will attach to it. You don't happen to know what connectors you bought do you? Maybe have the baggies they came in or the receipt?
> 
> ...


Here are the fittings I bought at Home D;
1. 1 pc-- 1/4NPT brass coupling
2. 1 pc-- 1/4NPT brass nipple (short one)
3. 1 pc-- 1/4 x 1/8NPT brass reducer or coupling reducer
4. 1 pc-- 1/8NPT brass neddle valve
5. 1 pc -- Thread seal tape

exsisting fittings of Jacpac after you pull out quick connector alone is 1/4NPT, just do not forget to thread seal it and properly tighten. I removed plastic cover of unit to facilitate removal of quick connector, I found it better this way. They are there you just missed it. Hope it helps.
Though I am not satisfied with needle valve, it takes time to fine tune it, it is good for low budget DIYer like me. .


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

BFF Jane you finally did it as I said to you , it helps me to explain "bedpan". Thanks.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Canadian Tire have these for sale for $20.00 a piece.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Really? i didn't notice it in the flyer. Couldn't find it on their website either.


----------



## bedpan (Jan 13, 2009)

They were on the clearance shelf at bowmanvile craptire. But they were $50.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

BaRoK said:


> Canadian Tire have these for sale for $20.00 a piece.


 When did you got it and where ( branch) ? I drop by at my C.T. ( Markham and Lawrence) and it is not on sale still at $69.99.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I was also at markham and lawrence becuase they have coke on sale, pass by and saw the jacpac at 79.99, for that price I can have a complete paintball setup with bubble counter aand diffuser


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Got mine at Lawrence/Allen Rd.

I'll try to swing to today get check if they still have some left.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

BaRoK said:


> Got mine at Lawrence/Allen Rd.
> 
> I'll try to swing to today get check if they still have some left.


Thanks Normel, I just went to lawrence square today I can confirm that it's on sale at that location for 20 bucks and they have 2 in stock and when I mean they have 2 in stock I mean they had 2 in stock because I bought both of them.. hopefully after geting a solenoid my setup will last me 8+ months instead of 4-6 months.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

In anyone looking for an inexpensive pressurized CO2 setup, CT @ Allen/Lawrence have these on sale again for $20.00.

I happen visit my local CT store and noticed that their JACPAC 9 oz. kit is on sale again. I went on purchasing 24 oz CO2 tank since 9 oz. only last less than three weeks on 1bps.


----------

